# Camper tissue paper for black water tanks



## haroldj (Jan 31, 2008)

I was curious if all of you use the special rv toilet paper, of if you use other brands too. 

I know scott sells some that they claim is safe for the RV. I think its ok to use any 1 ply paper, but wanted to see what you do.


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

We just use Scotts 1ply....much cheaper than the RV stuff.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

The rv dealer I deal with sells the rv 2ply toilet paper which is designed to disolve when mixed with the chemicals. He sells it pretty cheap too. I just worry that the regular toilet paper might get stuck on the sensors and cause me problems.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Honestly I think the RV toilet paper is NOTHING more than regular ONE PLY, its simply a reason to JACK UP the price :bang:

I KNOW my sensor is screwed up due to the previous owner so now I have NO worries I can use THREE ply for ultimate comfort.. :rotflmao1:


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

LOL:rotflmao1:



l2l said:


> Honestly I think the RV toilet paper is NOTHING more than
> regular ONE PLY, its simply a reason to JACK UP the price :bang:
> 
> I KNOW my sensor is screwed up due to the previous owner so now I have NO worries I can use THREE ply for ultimate comfort.. :rotflmao1:


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

:rotflmao1::rotflmao1::rotflmao1::rotflmao1:


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, might as well be cozy! I dont care who you are, that there is funny


----------



## wasy (Jan 27, 2008)

Use anything you wish. Easy, and cheap way, to clean sensors is to dump a few bags of ice cubes down add water and go for a drive around some corners. The ice will safely clean up your sensors as you drive. Quantity of ice and water is proportional to how long or how bad you think your sensors are fouled. Then just dump your tanks as normal.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

I have heard this before, but never actually tried it. I assume you have? It works as advertised?



wasy said:


> Use anything you wish. Easy, and cheap way, to clean sensors is to dump a few bags of ice cubes down add water and go for a drive around some corners. The ice will safely clean up your sensors as you drive. Quantity of ice and water is proportional to how long or how bad you think your sensors are fouled. Then just dump your tanks as normal.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

What an AWESOME tip thanks a million, I will be doing this as soon as I get my trailer out of storage!


----------



## wasy (Jan 27, 2008)

Tried and true many times. I prefer to pack as much ice in as I can using water to help the ice settle in the tank. By the end of that days driving the sensors and tank are clean and mostly odor free.


----------



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

The people we bought our camper from recommended doing the ice and water in the tank trip once a year to clean out the tank and the sensors. We haven't had our camper long and tried it but I but have talked about doing it this year.


----------



## haroldj (Jan 31, 2008)

I will definitely give this a shot. So there is no worry of the ice being too rough on the sensors, and damaging them? I assume not if its a proven tactic for cleaning black water tank sensors. Will be great to just use the strore bought 1 ply or even 2 ply, versus the RV stuff.


----------



## terri01p (Mar 14, 2008)

My local grocery store now sells regular toliet paper that is safe for RV use..I can't remember the name but it's regular priced so instead of paying outragious for it at Walmart we just buy this now...come to think of it I do think it's Scotts like Roadhouse said..hehe.


----------

